# My little Brown Discus.(vid)



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys wanted to share a video of my little brown discus, I think he is one of my favorite fish. I just talk about some random stuff and show a couple of my other fish in the video too. Enjoy .


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cute.  Keep us updated about what he/she grows up to look like.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Cute.  Keep us updated about what he/she grows up to look like.


Definitely will , I am excited too.


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking fish, I have been looking for some discus as well. Are they really as hard to keep as everyone says?


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

where did you get your discus from? It is so lively and actively eating!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Honestly they dont seem hard to keep at all. I do nothing special for them, and i have always fed my fish good foods. I got them from Sandeep, his first pairs spawn a while ago.


----------

